# Drivers and software for xtreme fidelity



## xxamdxx

I lost my disk for the drivers and software for the  x-fi xtreme fidelity pro series and was wondering if anybody knew where to get them.  Also i'm not sure which spots i put the plugs into because its all gold so i was wondering if someone could also tell me the order for the plugs 

thanks mike


----------



## cohen

The creative website for the drivers, and you will want the manual for it so you know where you plug it in.


----------



## xxamdxx

I dont know why but i dont get the nice entertainment/game/creation menus after installing the drivers.  Also when i turn up the bass it makes my system sound blown out, its really making me mad.  Why could it be doing this?


----------



## xxamdxx

Is the console that has entertainment mode and game mode, is that a separate software program?


----------

